# K-36 with homemade chuff enhancer



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ6ePChfxAU


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent job there and totally real too. Now we need to see it on the tracks with a good heavy load replacing the restraining hand. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Please open the smokebox door and expose the rascal to us. 
After all I passed an example of my chuffer, like the one in my 0-6-0 Saxsonian, around at Diamindhead-10 while the locomotive was running on the "high" track. It kinda looks like a very short and orphaned old style church organ pipe. At one point someone was running a K-sumpin-r-other (they are all black and I can't tell them apart) with a Bark Box in it on the big track while the Saxsonian was running on the high track, and it was very clear that the 0-6-0 was winning the audio duel. One gentleman,having not seen the example chuffer making the rounds, asked me if the sound was being produced by a "solid state device"? I answered "Yes,it is........solid K&S tubing with two solid state brass end caps powered by 40 psi of boiler pressure". Full disclosure: No, I am not in the business of making them for sale, nor will I be. I am strictly a hobbyist and I only build things that interest me at the time. 
I do recommend the use of the Summerland chuffers that are for sale somewhere (internet?) as they have, to my ear, a real nice "scale" like chuff well suited to smaller scale models. Those prototype mill, quarry, and field 0-4-0s and 0-6-0s and some 0-8-0s had/have a sharper, lighter, "crack" steam exhaust sound as opposed to the larger road-n-revenue heavy duty puffers. This is the niche where the Summerlands shine; especially for US$40 bucks out-the-door. 
The Bark Box is the way to go for the bigger pullers, but the US$100-$125 price tag is not to everyone's liking. I do have one of the buck-n-a-quarter Boxes for my 1:29 0-6-0, but alas and alak I have not yet had the opportunity to fire the loco up, nor install the barking device to hear how well it performs. 
We all look forward to an inplace photo of your device at your first convenience.


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a pic showing K&S tubing entering the stack.










Here is the pic you wanted with the door open. Cant see much, can you. Just looks like a big piece of copper.












So I took the smokebox front off. This was nessessary to install as well. Note the small bolt at the top of the chamber, it is a set screw to keep the K&S tubing attatched to a collar I made on my lathe. The whole thing cant be put in the smoke box in one piece, the K&S tubing is dropped in from the top, then attatched with the set screw. The large can is amplified by sending the sound up the K&S tubing. Without it, it isnt half as loud.










The can is 2 and 3/4 inch diameter. While this does use a large can to amplify, it is different design than the bark box.


----------

